# Uno aprende de uno mismo



## VERO_79

Oi amigos!
Eu estou aqui porque quero aprender a dizer uma frase com similar sentido en português... por exemplo, se usa no seguinte contexto:

...Dos cosas son esenciales para conocerse uno mismo, primero no olvidar que uno aprende de los ejemplos de otros y segundo, uno aprende de uno mismo, en esencia la regla es no olvidar...

Se faço a tradução literal, não tenho sentido em português...

Alguém podria me-ajudar???

Obrigada!!!
Verónica


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"cada um aprende de si mesmo"
"nós aprendemos de nós mesmos"...


----------



## vf2000

Duas coisas são essenciais para conhecer(-se)  a si mesmo.
Primeiro, não esquecer que se aprende com os exemplos dos outros e segundo que se aprende consigo mesmo. 
Em essência a regra é não esquecer


----------



## VERO_79

Muito Obrigada!!!
Vocês me ajudaram muito muito!!

Beijos!!


----------



## Mangato

Temos um refrão,  _la experiencia es la madre de la ciencia_, que resume  o sentido da pergunta. Não sei si tem equivalente em português


----------



## moonlight7

Sería correcta la traducción de la siguiente frase:
Los cambios hay que empezar con uno mismo.
As mudanças há que começar consigo mesmo. 
O
As mudanças há que começar con uno mesmo.


----------



## Mangato

moonlight7 said:


> Sería correcta la traducción de la siguiente frase:
> Los cambios hay que empezar con uno mismo.
> As mudanças há que começar consigo mesmo.
> O
> As mudanças há que começar con uno mesmo.


 

Disculpa Moon, pero el original español suena mucho mejor

- Los cambios deben empezar por uno mismo, 

- Los cambios tienen que empezar por uno mismo.

- Los cambios han de comenzar por uno mismo

- Los cambios hay que empezar*los* por uno mismo (correcto pero redundante)

El verbo debe de cocordar con el sujeto en plural. Hay es la forma impersonal del verbo haber.


----------



## Tomby

moonlight7 said:


> Sería correcta la traducción de la siguiente frase:
> Los cambios hay que empezar con uno mismo.
> As mudanças há que começar consigo mesmo.
> O
> As mudanças há que começar con uno mesmo.


Olá! - Привет!
Nestas frases não há concordância gramatical. Acho que em português ficaria melhor dizer:
As mudanças hão-de começar consigo mesmo (próprio).
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## moonlight7

Mangato said:


> Disculpa Moon, pero el original español suena mucho mejor



No estoy de acuerdo completamente, a menos que lo que propones transmita la idea de que: antes de empezar a cambiar el resto, hay que cambiar a uno mismo, es decir, hay que empezar los cambios en uno mismo, antes de tratar cambiar a los demás.
Sin duda, podemos usar "se debe".


----------



## Carfer

moonlight7 said:


> Sería correcta la traducción de la siguiente frase:
> Los cambios hay que empezar con uno mismo.
> As mudanças há que começar consigo mesmo.
> O
> As mudanças há que começar con uno mesmo.


 
TT chama correctamente a atenção para o problema da concordância. Assim, ou vai pela sugestão de TT

_'As mudanças hão-de começar consigo mesmo (próprio)'_ visto que _mudanças_ é o sujeito, logo plural

Ou terá que dizer

_As mudanças há que começá-las consigo mesmo (próprio),_ em que_ mudanças_ _(-las_) é o complemento directo, sendo o sujeito indefinido.

Já agora, neste último caso, eu preferiria dizer _'por si mesmo/próprio_' em vez de _'consigo mesmo' _porque o verbo é _'começar por ... algum lado' (_reparem que já não estamos a falar de _aprender,_ mas sim de _começar)._

No caso da sugestão de TT, curiosamente, ou não faria nenhuma alteração apesar do que digo, ou, a seguir a mesma regra, era preferível dizer _'por si próprio_' em vez de _'por si mesmo_', já que é claro que _'por si próprio'_ se refere à pessoa, enquanto _'por si mesmo'_ é ambíguo: tanto pode referir-se à pessoa como às mudanças (neste caso poderia entender-se que as mudanças começariam por elas mesmo, por sua iniciativa, o que altera por completo o sentido).
Espero não ter arranjado nehuma confusão.


----------



## moonlight7

¡Gracias a todos!
Entonces la frase completa sería así (es de Tao Te Ching): 

"As mudanças hão-de começar por si próprio. Eu aspiro ao silêncio e a tranqüilidade, e os demais se tranqüilizam observando-me. Eu não desejo possuir coisas materiais, e as pessoas ao meu redor começam a se sentirem satisfeitas com pouco. Eu vivo sem ataduras “terrenas” e “paixões” e as pessoas ao meu redor chegam à simplicidade e naturalidade da vida."

Aunque el Word no me quiere aceptar la construcción "hão-de". ¿Seguro que es correcto?
Quizá sea mejor decir:
"As mudanças um deve começar por si próprio."

A propósito, ¿se usa en portugués "uno" así como en español para referirse a cualquiera?
Uno debe trabajar duro.
Uno tiene que saber lo que hace.
Etc.


----------



## Carfer

moonlight7 said:


> Eu vivo sem ataduras “terrenas” e “paixões” e as pessoas ao meu redor chegam à simplicidade e naturalidade da vida."


 
'_Ataduras_' me suena demasiado español, aunque la palabra existe en portugués. Hubiera preferido '_amarras_' o '_prisões'_



moonlight7 said:


> Aunque el Word no me quiere aceptar la construcción "hão-de". ¿Seguro que es correcto?
> Quizá sea mejor decir:
> "As mudanças um deve começar por si próprio."


 
Sí, que es correcto. Sin embargo intenta la otra grafia admitida _'hão de'_, sin el guión, a ver.



moonlight7 said:


> A propósito, ¿se usa en portugués "uno" así como en español para referirse a cualquiera?
> Uno debe trabajar duro.
> Uno tiene que saber lo que hace.
> Etc.


 
No. Usamos el indefinido '_se_' (_deve-se trabalhar duro, deve-se saber o que se faz_). Lo más próximo del español es _'uma pessoa_' (_'uma pessoa deve trabalhar duro, uma pessoa_ _deve saber o que faz) _pero no siempre cuaja. En estas dos frases no resulta mal, la segunda incluso suena muy natural.


----------



## ceballos

No. Usamos el indefinido '_se_' (_deve-se trabalhar duro, deve-se saber o que se faz_). Lo más próximo del español es _'uma pessoa_' (_'uma pessoa deve trabalhar duro, uma pessoa_ _deve saber o que faz) _pero no siempre cuaja. En estas dos frases no resulta mal, la segunda incluso suena muy natural.[/QUOTE]

E podiamos dizer Qualquer um?


----------



## moonlight7

Muchas gracias, Carfer! Tu ayuda es inestimable. 
Una consulta más:
¿Usan en portugués "el que", así como en español?

Por ejemplo,
"O que não almeja estar à frente dos outros pode evitar muitos erros."
"El que no aspira a estar delante de los otros, puede evitar muchos errores".


----------



## Mangato

moonlight7 said:


> No estoy de acuerdo completamente, a menos que lo que propones transmita la idea de que: antes de empezar a cambiar el resto, hay que cambiar a uno mismo, es decir, hay que empezar los cambios en uno mismo, antes de tratar cambiar a los demás.
> Sin duda, podemos usar "se debe".


 Intentaba decir que la frase 
-_ los cambios hay que empezar con uno mismo,_ es gramaticalmente icorrecta, por falta de concordancia, y daba algunas sugerencias, porque si falla la concordancia en el texto inicial  probablemente se traduzca  igualmente de manera equivocada, tal como señaló TT.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## moonlight7

Gracias Mangato! De verdad, no te entendí. Ahora entiendo.
Podría ser así: Hay que empezar los cambios por uno mismo. 
No sabes la respuesta a mi pregunta anterior? Sobre "el que"?

Saludos,


----------



## Carfer

ceballos said:


> No. Usamos el indefinido '_se_' (_deve-se trabalhar duro, deve-se saber o que se faz_). Lo más próximo del español es _'uma pessoa_' (_'uma pessoa deve trabalhar duro, uma pessoa_ _deve saber o que faz) _pero no siempre cuaja. En estas dos frases no resulta mal, la segunda incluso suena muy natural.
> 
> E podiamos dizer Qualquer um?


 
Honestamente, não sei se deva responder sim ou não, mas propendo mais para o não porque em todos os exemplos que me ocorrem  não é exactamente a mesma coisa. _'Qualquer um pode fazer isto_' significa que _'fazer isto'_ está ao alcance de qualquer pessoa. Quem é essa pessoa é vago, mas não corresponde ao indefinido, à abstracção de '_pode-se fazer isto'_. Se eu perguntar _'Qual de nós faz isto?' _e a resposta for _'qualquer um' _mais uma vez estou a apontar para um elemento do grupo, não concretizado, mas nem por isso totalmente indefinido. _'Qualquer um deve saber o que faz'_ faz-me hesitar, mas não é, pelo menos, a nossa forma habitual de nos exprimirmos. Diriamos _'Toda a gente deve saber o que faz'._ Admito que possa haver contextos em que _'qualquer um'_ e _'uno_' se aproximem, mas não afirmaria que _'qualquer um'_ é uma maneira possível de traduzir _'uno_' sem encontrar um exemplo em que essa equivalência seja clara.


----------



## Carfer

moonlight7 said:


> Muchas gracias, Carfer! Tu ayuda es inestimable.
> Una consulta más:
> ¿Usan en portugués "el que", así como en español?
> 
> Por ejemplo,
> "O que não almeja estar à frente dos outros pode evitar muitos erros."
> "El que no aspira a estar delante de los otros, puede evitar muchos errores".


 
Bem... _'el que'_ não usamos, _'o que'_ ou _'aquele que'_, sim, sem qualquer reserva, em frases como a que indicaste. Atenção porém que há outras construções com _'el que_' em espanhol em que a correspondência não é assim tão directa, traduzindo-se melhor por _'o qual'_, '_quem_', '_que_'.


----------



## Mangato

El que en español es una locución pronominalpara referise a un sujeto indfinido. 

*El que* esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra

*Quien *esté libre de pecado....

*Aquel que* esté libre de pecado...

Es una forma algo retórica de lengua que puede sustituirse por otros pronombres


----------

